# FreeBSD and Ubuntu for tunneling



## Maru_Zuzu (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have some problem about my testbed on tunneling. First and foremost, I am a newbie of FreeBSD and already familiar with Ubuntu. Currently, I need to build 6to4 tunnel but using different operating systems. Both of them are going to be routers. So, this is an example source code of 6to4 tunnel in terms of different OS:





*Linux*

```
# ip -4 addr show dev ppp0
3: eth0:  <BROADCATS, MULTICAST, UP, LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 100
    inet 203.211.79.44/24 brd 203.211.79.255/24 scope global eth0

# ip tunnel add tun6to4 mode sit remote any local 203.211.79.44

# ip link set dev tun6to4 mtu 1472 up

# ip link show dev tun6to4
8: tun6to4@NONE: <NOARP, UP, LOWER_UP> mtu 1472 qdisc noqueue 
    link/sit 203.211.79.44 brd 0.0.0.0

#ifconfig tun6to4
tun6to4   Link encap: IPv6-in-IPv4
          inet6 addr: 2002:CBD3:4FC::1/64 scope: Global
          inet6 addr: ::203.211.74.44/128 Scope: Compat
          UP RUNNING NOARP MTU:1472 Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overrund:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overrund:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

*Problems:*

1)	After I create the tunnel interface in Ubuntu and restart the network, why the network interface configure to ignore the unknown interface tun6to4=tun6to4:q From my research, to create the tunnel it doesnâ€™t mention about NIC and commonly the NIC familiar with this interface only like eth0, eth1, lo and etc. Is there any installation for creating other interface in NIC for Ubuntu like tun6to4:q

2)	Besides, I try to ping6 to routers of FreeBSD but the result always shows Destination unreachable: Address unreachable even I have added route and destination of the router it said no route to host. So, never mind I consider that the part of FreeBSD doesnâ€™t setup very well.
â€ƒ

*FreeBSD*

```
# ifconfig stf0 create

# ifconfig stf0 inet6 2002:CBD3:4F2C::2 prefix 64 alias

# route add â€“inet6 default 2002:C058:6301::

#ifconfig stf0
stf0: flags=1 <UP> metric 0 mtu 1280
      inet6 2002:4A01:623::2 prefixlen 64
      nd6 options=3 <PERFORMNUD, ACCEPT_RTADVD>
```

*Problems:*

1)	For FreeBSD part, I have been setup completely the text editor and follow an instruction to create the tunnel with default router of anycast address which is 2002:C058:6301:: Why I canâ€™t write that route to routing socket whereby network is unreachable:q Is it because of the IP of host in different subnet:q I donâ€™t know why that tunnel only have problem and others ping between router is working very well.

2)	Do all the default router is related to kernel:q There also some error on mounting /dev/acd0 on /dist: Input/output error: (5) after I sysinstall. 

What should I do?

Thank you.


----------



## Gabriela (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm also a newbie to FreeBSD and have used Ubuntu more. I am having a similar problem.
I need to create an ipip tunnel using different OS. I have successfully tested the tunnel using Ubuntu 11.04, but with a small difference from the typical ipip tunnel.
I need an ipip tunnel that has at one endpoint a client using a regular ipip tunnel setup, with inner IP addresses and outer IP addr, and a server/gateway with only one endpoint set, which will receive data from multiple clients and send back replies to the correct client.
I would like to know if this is possible on FreeBSD 8.2, to create tunnels with only one endpoint set?
If yes, could anyone please give me some steps to setup this type of tunnel both on server and on client?
I need this to test an adhoc wireless mesh network daemon.

Thank you.
Regards.


----------

